# LA GALAXY Coming to the OC



## Frank the Tank (Nov 3, 2016)

Anyone else hearing the rumors that LA Galaxy will have an OC affiliate very soon?


----------



## gauchosean (Nov 3, 2016)

They did this before with West Coast, should not be a surprise they would try it again.


----------



## younothat (Nov 3, 2016)

No, but why not.  Strikers, Pats, Surf, Nomads and other OC or SD based clubs have teams in LA County.

LA Galaxy Fullerton, Irvine,  Brea or whatever has that oxy feel.... like the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 3, 2016)

You could just go to the website: http://lagalaxyoc.com/ if you really want the information...


----------



## JackZ (Nov 3, 2016)

They went with the Irvine Slammers, hmm.


----------



## younothat (Nov 3, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> You could just go to the website: http://lagalaxyoc.com/ if you really want the information...


October 7, 2016
"Irvine Slammers have alligned with LA Galaxy to become LA Galaxy Orange County (LAGOC), the official LA Galaxy Alliance Club for the Orange County area. The alliance brings a bright new era for the club with a more concentrated focus on player development, the creation of legitimate player pathways that run from beginning the game right through to the pro level, and coaching education. For further information please view the online resources below the ‘Welcome LAGOC’ video.

the might need to ALIGN with a spell checker.

OC is a big place so this is http://www.irvineslammersfc.com/  turning into Galaxy OC and not related to CDA Slammers FC Tustin

Wonder if they are going to go after that 85 acres of Navy-owned land surrounding the north Tustin blimp hangar that LAFC was also eye balling for training facilities


----------



## mahrez (Nov 3, 2016)

JackZ said:


> They went with the Irvine Slammers, hmm.


And LAFC will not be partnering with CDA Slammers on the boys side in 17-18' either.


----------



## JackZ (Nov 3, 2016)

mahrez said:


> And LAFC will not be partnering with CDA Slammers on the boys side in 17-18' either.


Any "hunches" as to what club is on the LAFC radar Mahrez?


----------



## Laced (Nov 3, 2016)

younothat said:


> October 7, 2016
> "Irvine Slammers have alligned with LA Galaxy to become LA Galaxy Orange County (LAGOC), the official LA Galaxy Alliance Club for the Orange County area. The alliance brings a bright new era for the club with a more concentrated focus on player development, the creation of legitimate player pathways that run from beginning the game right through to the pro level, and coaching education. For further information please view the online resources below the ‘Welcome LAGOC’ video.
> 
> *the might need to ALIGN with a spell checker*.
> ...


The irony.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2016)

What was "Irvine Slammers" before they were "Irvine Slammers"?
How long ago did they add Irvine Slammers to their name?
Whoever goes around handing out the "Slammers" name to clubs should get on this ASAP.  I don't know the contract details, but I wouldn't let them wait until January 1 to change over.  
Take your ball and leave.
How does Newport Slammers affiliate with LAFC and Irvine Slammers with LA Galaxy?

Some interesting items on their FAQ page:
http://lagalaxyoc.com/faqs/


Creates a clear and direct pathway into the LA Galaxy Academy system
_What is the LA Galaxy Emerging Talent Program?_
Each month the top players from all LA Galaxy alliance clubs will be invited to attend a training camp with LA Galaxy academy staff. Selection will be based on ability, attitude, drive and desire.

_Will the partnership effect our relationship with the City of Irvine?_
No. We will continue to work with the City of Irvine as usual and play on Irvine fields.

_Are we sponsoring the MLS team LA Galaxy?_
LA Galaxy Orange County will continue to operate with no changes to our Non-Profit 501c3 status. Our fundraising programs will continue to work in exactly the same way with all funds supporting our local club.
_How will my club fees be affected?_
As a non-profit organization, we are committed to keeping our fees competitive in the marketplace. Operational costs associated with LA Galaxy include a licensing fee to use the logo and will be very minimal. The partnership will also give our members access to reduced ticket prices and opportunities to fundraise through ticket sales.

_Will LA Galaxy fund or support our club financially?_
LA Galaxy has agreed to assist with some costs associated with the club re-brand, but nothing else. They have agreed to support our fundraising efforts whenever possible. The LA Galaxy Foundation will also work with our club to support community outreach events chosen by our club.


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, @timbuck. What the partnership really means: *We are now paying a licensing fee to use the LA Galaxy logo. Some players may attend a training camp with LA Galaxy staff now and then. The Galaxy will sell our families tickets at reduced prices and provide some fundraising premiums we can sell. 
*
Preemptive marketing strike by Galaxy vs. LAFC to reach families. Little else.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Thanks, @timbuck. What the partnership really means: *We are now paying a licensing fee to use the LA Galaxy logo. Some players may attend a training camp with LA Galaxy staff now and then. The Galaxy will sell our families tickets at reduced prices and provide some fundraising premiums we can sell.
> *
> Preemptive marketing strike by Galaxy vs. LAFC to reach families. Little else.


Yes, which is exactly the same thing that most any other club within 80 miles of Carson has usually been able to do.
I've gotten discounted tickets from AYSO.  I've had kids on the field.  I've had Galaxy II players out at a camp.  I've even had Clint Mathis come and teach a touch and skills clinic.
But -  I haven't been able to have my kid walk around in a Galaxy jersey that they actually get to play in.  And I don't have a Galaxy OC sticker on the back of my Range Rover.  (Just kidding.  I drive an Expedition)


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 3, 2016)

timbuck said:


> What was "Irvine Slammers" before they were "Irvine Slammers"?
> How long ago did they add Irvine Slammers to their name?


I believe they were FC Blades, and they became the Irvine Slammers about 4 years ago, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## mahrez (Nov 3, 2016)

JackZ said:


> Any "hunches" as to what club is on the LAFC radar Mahrez?


For the boys, Home grown approach.... invite players on trial via scouting.    LA based, near DT LA next 3 yrs.


----------



## JackZ (Nov 3, 2016)

timbuck said:


> What was "Irvine Slammers" before they were "Irvine Slammers"?


FC Blades Irvine!
http://assets.ngin.com/attachments/document/0041/7824/announcement.pdf


----------



## GKDad65 (Nov 3, 2016)

“The Galaxy continue to play a significant role in the development of the most talented youth players and coaches throughout Southern California,” said Zach Wells, Brand and Fan Development Manager of the LA Galaxy. “Committing to the development of youth soccer is extremely important and we are excited to continue to invest in the improvement of coaches and players across the country. Adding LA Galaxy Orange County demonstrates the value of our Alliance Program in reaching and engaging with youth teams across our region.”

"Brand and Fan Development", love it!!!!  Not a coach selling you on this , but the salesman, and parents will go running for the Kool-Aid.

Starbucks and LAG on every corner just like Circle K and 7-11...


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 3, 2016)

So much cynicism around here sometimes--
of course it involves marketing! But I mostly wonder how it will effect the program either way. If it doesn't, but the kids feel cool being somehow associated with the Galaxy, fine. If it enhances the program, spectacular!
I don't really see a downside.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Flipthrow (Nov 3, 2016)

Switching affiliations is just cheering for different laundry. Maybe Newport Slammers didn't need them as much in the younger age groups once they absorbed Newport Mesa last year. Besides sending their best players to the ECNL teams, Irvine Slammers can stand on their own without Newport.


----------



## meatsweats (Nov 3, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> So much cynicism around here sometimes--
> of course it involves marketing! But I mostly wonder how it will effect the program either way. If it doesn't, but the kids feel cool being somehow associated with the Galaxy, fine. If it enhances the program, spectacular!
> I don't really see a downside.
> Am I missing something?


I love your optimism. I think what people are saying is that the parents are simply paying for their kids to "feel" cool. If you have the $$, sure, no worries. You get a pretty logo, cool uni and an increase in your fees. Having been at a club a few years ago that was also an "affiliate", I saw no value in it whatsoever.  A training or two a year, no player tracking on the girls side, discount tix are given to many soccer orgs so that's useless.  Hoping LA Galaxy increase their presence with new affiliates and commit a bit more to the actual development of the player, not just the marketing that the player provides whilst wearing the jersey each weekend and contributing to the brand.  And true coaching and training guidance. What I saw, nothing much at all, but time can change that and hopefully it's better now. Best of luck to LA Galaxy affiliates.


----------



## galaxydad (Nov 4, 2016)

mahrez said:


> And LAFC will not be partnering with CDA Slammers on the boys side in 17-18' either.


Tell that to the boys/coaches/ LAFC academy coaches who were out with the boys a few fridays ago at CDA Slammers first LAFC training. There will be few or very limited DA teams for the next season but there is a direct ID program developing and they will be working together over the long haul.


----------



## mahrez (Nov 4, 2016)

galaxydad said:


> Tell that to the boys/coaches/ LAFC academy coaches who were out with the boys a few fridays ago at CDA Slammers first LAFC training. There will be few or very limited DA teams for the next season but there is a direct ID program developing and they will be working together over the long haul.


There was no first training, lafc has been meeting with clubs since april in the la area. Besides a ruse that lafc coaches would attend besides the slammer's coaches none conducted any training, Vargas has'nt happy. 

LAFC is going all in 17-18 with 5 teams: u12-14 (06,5,4)  u16/17, u18/u19 in the da league.  No plans for u15/03's at this point.


----------



## galaxydad (Nov 4, 2016)

mahrez said:


> There was no first training, lafc has been meeting with clubs since april in the la area. Besides a ruse that lafc coaches would attend besides the slammer's coaches none conducted any training, Vargas has'nt happy.
> 
> LAFC is going all in 17-18 with 5 teams: u12-14 (06,5,4)  u16/17, u18/u19 in the da league.  No plans for u15/03's at this point.


 LAFC Academy coaches were there, observed (no they didnt conduct training & that was never the plan) and were impressed with the talent at both the 03 and 04 levels. Correct they do not have plans for the 03s right now. With the 03 talent it did spark their interests. Why is Vargas not happy?? What did he assume??


----------



## timbuck (Nov 4, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I believe they were FC Blades, and they became the Irvine Slammers about 4 years ago, if my memory serves me correctly.


Funny moment this morning driving the kids to school. I saw a car with an FC Blades and Irvine Slammers stickers on the window.  I wonder if they'll be adding an OC Galaxy Sticker.

I do think my kids would be thrilled to wear a Galaxy shirt for games.  If they were closer, I'm sure we'd give them a look.


----------



## Laced (Nov 4, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I do think my kids would be thrilled to wear a Galaxy shirt for games.  If they were closer, I'm sure we'd give them a look.


You'd be better off buying a jersey at a LAG store, instead of wasting money and your kid's time.

It's the most expensive club in OC, despite its mediocrity in development or competition. On the girls side, a few of their teams are in EGNL, not to be confused with ENCL. On the boys side, they mostly field flight 2 and 3 teams. Their flight 1 teams are only in age groups DA clubs field teams. Other than Matt Tutton, they have mostly English coaches most of whom played no higher than high school back home. Yet, they charge $2700 for 03s, which doesn't include unis, around $350 to be purchased at their designated website. They've signed decent American coaches recently, but overall, they're exceptional salesmen.


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

Laced said:


> You'd be better off buying a jersey at a LAG store, instead of wasting money and your kid's time.
> 
> It's the most expensive club in OC, despite its mediocrity in development or competition. On the girls side, a few of their teams are in EGNL, not to be confused with ENCL. On the boys side, they mostly field flight 2 and 3 teams. Their flight 1 teams are only in age groups DA clubs field teams. Other than Matt Tutton, they have mostly English coaches most of whom played no higher than high school back home. Yet, they charge $2700 for 03s, which doesn't include unis, around $350 to be purchased at their designated website. They've signed decent American coaches recently, but overall, they're exceptional salesmen.


Another bitter voice. Do you speak from experience within the club, or as an outsider?
My son plays for this club and loves it.

If you are focusing on money and flights and uniforms, perhaps this club's priorities aren't to your liking, and they wouldn't fit your interests anyway. That doesn't make them "mediocre" by any meanful measure.

I can say this with certainty: as far as salesmanship goes, they are the LEAST used car salesman and pipe dream merchant staff I've come across in over a decade of club soccer experience with my kids.


----------



## Laced (Nov 4, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> Another bitter voice. Do you speak from experience within the club, or as an outsider?
> My son plays for this club and loves it.
> 
> If you are focusing on money and flights and uniforms, perhaps this club's priorities aren't to your liking, and they wouldn't fit your interests anyway. That doesn't make them "mediocre" by any meanful measure.
> ...


What makes them mediocre in addition to what I cited? Let's just compare them to OC clubs. Have they developed players like Pats, Strikers or West Coast on the boys side? No. Have they developed players like Blues, Slammers (the authentic one in Newport), Pats on the girls? No. Competition is not everything but it's something especially in older age groups. They field more teams than another other club in OC, but have any of them been the cream of the crop or even top 5? No.

If empirical evidence is not good enough, could it be a case of Dunning Kruger effect? Could it be salemanship?


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

Laced said:


> What makes them mediocre in addition to what I cited? Let's just compare them to OC clubs. Have they developed players like Pats, Strikers or West Coast on the boys side? No. Have they developed players like Blues, Slammers (the authentic one in Newport), Pats on the girls? No. Competition is not everything but it's something especially in older age groups. They field more teams than another other club in OC, but have any of them been the cream of the crop or even top 5? No.
> 
> If empirical evidence is not good enough, could it be a case of Dunning Kruger effect? Could it be salemanship?


Well, one could throw in the factor of those other clubs recently getting Academies (aside from the Strikers), which has a mesmerizing draw for many parents and which has unquestionably sucked in many of the top flight players. This effect has been profound and palpable, as any parent on this forum can attest to. Beyond that, their record on both the girls and boys side matches the other clubs in the area, empirically speaking.

Check  overall standings on boys and girls clubs, and recent tournament results to confirm this, no need to take my word for it.

I still don't understand why sarcastic snarkness is necessary.


----------



## genesis (Nov 4, 2016)

GKDad65 said:


> "Brand and Fan Development", love it!!!! Not a coach selling you on this , but the salesman, and parents will go running for the Kool-Aid.
> 
> Starbucks and LAG on every corner just like Circle K and 7-11...


So true but let's not allow other conglomerates off the hook: Slammers, Legends, Surf, Pateadores, Strikers, among others. You see people these affiliates get duped.  They get absolutely nothing but a name and a uniform.  In return they pay a fee per player. That's it. 

Galaxy gets $50 per player, not sure about the others.  There is no golden ticket to academy, do you people actually think Galaxy Academy players and their parents will just step aside for imports from the OC?  Besides why would people travel when they have academy programs in their backyard?  Oh yeah...they get scholarships and honestly isn't that what it is all about?  $$$, remember to sell your Galaxy tickets, good business for LA Galaxy.  They double their fan base long term adding girls soccer to the mix even though they could care less about girls soccer. People youth soccer is no longer about the kids, it's all about big business. Let the crucifixion begin.


----------



## Laced (Nov 4, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> Well, one could throw in the factor of those other clubs recently getting Academies (aside from the Strikers), which has a mesmerizing draw for many parents and which has unquestionably sucked in many of the top flight players. This effect has been profound and palpable, as any parent on this forum can attest to. Beyond that, their record on both the girls and boys side matches the other clubs in the area, empirically speaking.
> 
> Check  overall standings on boys and girls clubs, and recent tournament results to confirm this, no need to take my word for it.
> 
> I still don't understand why sarcastic snarkness is necessary.


No sarcasm intended. You called me bitter, so I told you the reasons why I consider it a mediocre club. Tell me your reasons by all means.

Your reasoning is circular. DA clubs are awarded based on merit. If Irvine Slammers is good, why hasn't it got Academies? Or ECNL? Or CRL? By other clubs, you mean other than the good clubs like Pats, Blues, Strikers, Slammers, West Coast? And that's not mediocrity in your opinion?


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

Laced said:


> No sarcasm intended. You called me bitter, so I told you the reasons why I consider it a mediocre club. Tell me your reasons by all means.
> 
> Your reasoning is circular. DA clubs are awarded based on merit. If Irvine Slammers is good, why hasn't it got Academies? Or ECNL? Or CRL? By other clubs, you mean other than the good clubs like Pats, Blues, Strikers, Slammers, West Coast? And that's not mediocrity in your opinion?



Well, this conversation has devolved into an AM radio talk show shouting match.

I defer to your insight and wisdom and will move on to more fruitful enterprises. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 4, 2016)

galaxydad said:


> Tell that to the boys/coaches/ LAFC academy coaches who were out with the boys a few fridays ago at CDA Slammers first LAFC training. There will be few or very limited DA teams for the next season but there is a direct ID program developing and they will be working together over the long haul.


Question....will LAFC be partnering with the CDA Slammers group or the main Slammers (Newport) group?  Maybe that's what @mahrez was referring to...


----------



## Laced (Nov 4, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> Well, this conversation has devolved into an AM radio talk show shouting match.
> 
> I defer to your insight and wisdom and will move on to more fruitful enterprises.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


There was no shouting on either part, I don't think. Have a good day.


----------



## mahrez (Nov 4, 2016)

I dunno if it's just an American thing, but the "doing business as" or the LA of Orange county things are nothing but marketing. 

There is value to the smaller organizations to sell out their identity to gain more players or market share. But there are tradeoffs and some like west coast decided those we're not worth it. 

 The novelty of wearing a Branded  kit wears off pretty quickly for any body but the youngest players.  There is a lot of promises about something special that only affiliates get but in reality people see through that after a few months.


----------



## JackZ (Nov 4, 2016)

A few months from now someone please update this thread with the u-little tryout #'s for LAG OC.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 4, 2016)

If they (LAG OC) keep AW on their coaching staff, they won't have much of an issue with their program. Would help LAG's DA coaching pool as well.


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 4, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> Well, this conversation has devolved into an AM radio talk show shouting match.


If you click on that writer's profile, there's an *ignore *button. That helps a lot in this forum...


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> If you click on that writer's profile, there's an *ignore *button. That helps a lot in this forum...


Cheers


----------



## galaxydad (Nov 4, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Question....will LAFC be partnering with the CDA Slammers group or the main Slammers (Newport) group?  Maybe that's what @mahrez was referring to...


All Slammers boys 03s and 04s (nominated by their coaches)  were brought out for the LAFC training- CDA, Irvine, Newport etc. so they are working with the Slammers as a whole not a specific group. Slammers newport focus has always been on the girls side. The other groups (especially CDA was specifically brought in to build the boys side and that is beginning to happen)


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

galaxydad said:


> All Slammers boys 03s and 04s (nominated by their coaches)  were brought out for the LAFC training- CDA, Irvine, Newport etc. so they are working with the Slammers as a whole not a specific group. Slammers newport focus has always been on the girls side. The other groups (especially CDA was specifically brought in to build the boys side and that is beginning to happen)


I can attest to this--they had a well-orchestrated event in HB on Oct 21st under the banner of both CDA Slammers and LAFC, mostly by invite only. They should have a strong group for sure.


----------



## gauchosean (Nov 4, 2016)

Laced said:


> What makes them mediocre in addition to what I cited? Let's just compare them to OC clubs. Have they developed players like Pats, Strikers or West Coast on the boys side? No. Have they developed players like Blues, Slammers (the authentic one in Newport), Pats on the girls? No. Competition is not everything but it's something especially in older age groups. They field more teams than another other club in OC, but have any of them been the cream of the crop or even top 5? No.
> 
> If empirical evidence is not good enough, could it be a case of Dunning Kruger effect? Could it be salemanship?


Actually they have done quite well developing boys up until about u14 age where they often ended up moving to other clubs for their older years.  I know of numerous boys who graduated last year who played for the Blades until u14 that then went on to play for West Coast, Pats, Strikers and Galaxy and are now playing in college.  Everybody sees the team they play on at u17 but nobody seems to remember the team they were developed on for the first 5 or 6 years they played club. The Blades name might not appear on the college roster next to their name but those boys all remember where they learned to play the game. I was their team manager and my son played with them and I know where they started.


----------



## RedHawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Question....will LAFC be partnering with the CDA Slammers group or the main Slammers (Newport) group?  Maybe that's what @mahrez was referring to...


Slammers Newport!!


----------



## Laced (Nov 4, 2016)

gauchosean said:


> Actually they have done quite well developing boys up until about u14 age where they often ended up moving to other clubs for their older years.  I know of numerous boys who graduated last year who played for the Blades until u14 that then went on to play for West Coast, Pats, Strikers and Galaxy and are now playing in college.  Everybody sees the team they play on at u17 but nobody seems to remember the team they were developed on for the first 5 or 6 years they played club. The Blades name might not appear on the college roster next to their name but those boys all remember where they learned to play the game. I was their team manager and my son played with them and I know where they started.


The better players tend to leave that club at 11 when they move to the full size pitch and play 11 v 11, a fact that can be easily verified. Parents can draw their conclusions as to why.


----------



## younothat (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the family   like the mob 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153829266127035


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 4, 2016)

younothat said:


> Welcome to the family   like the mob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah, some serious gangsters there...


----------



## younothat (Nov 4, 2016)

jimbohonky said:


> YEah, some serious gangsters there...


Keano could be a OG

PR guy was like come on now we have to do the dailies players...alright give us the damn paper or promoter & let's get r'done quickly.

Galaxy turning into a cartoon character of ,,,,,    video is


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I do think my kids would be thrilled to wear a Galaxy shirt for games.  If they were closer, I'm sure we'd give them a look.


All you need to do is drop about 3K...

For someone at the club currently, here is what this means--- you'll be dropping $250 January 1 on a completely new uniform that will be useful for about 6 weeks...

The psycho team Admins can go around and hassle people about having Adidas bags and balls, so put another $100 down for that...


----------



## jimbohonky (Nov 5, 2016)

2002 IS Boys just beat the higher ranked Pat IER in the first round of the Champions bracket playoffs.

Guess that means the Pats aren't developing quality players...


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Nov 5, 2016)

younothat said:


> Welcome to the family   like the mob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerrard looking like he's being held hostage and made to read a statement given to him by his captors


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone heard what AW plans to do?  I heard last day of being able to use Slammers name, logo etc is Dec 3rd same with the coaches contracts. AW if he goes to Slammers does he take his teams or stay with the new venture?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 5, 2016)

At least Galaxy was smart enough to stay away from the Rangers!


----------

